# Multi-use vial - NDC doesn't match up??



## AKAJBART (Jun 4, 2014)

We're using a multi use vial of Depo-Medrol NDC # 00009-0306-02.  When we bill 80mg (J1040)(entire bottle) there are no NDC # issues.  However, when we split the bottle and use a 40mg dose (J1030) on two different patients, we get error's from the insurance company stating that the NDC # is not accurate.  If it's a MULTI-USE vial....... why would it get denied?  We can't bill the full 80, when only a 40mg dose is being given.  There's no waste.

Can anyone please help with this, or direct me to someone that can explain why a multi-use vial NDC # wouldn't be listed on different 'J' code dosages


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 4, 2014)

Depo-Medrol comes in three strengths, 20 mg (J1020), 40 mg (J1030) and 80 mg (J1040). The NDC number is based on the dosage in the bottle (mg/ml). If you have 80 mg of Depo-Medrol and you only use 40, you need to use 0.5 (you gave 1/2 the dose) as the number of units and bill with J1040, this way your HCPCs code matches with the information provided by the NDC number.


----------



## AKAJBART (Jun 4, 2014)

I guess I never realized that you can bill .5 as 1/2 of a dose or .25 as 1/4th of the dose.  Makes perfect sense though.  Will give it a try.  Thanks for your help!!


----------

